
‘Trainy McTrainface’ becomes official name for Swedish train - ohjeez
https://www.curbed.com/2017/10/18/16495142/trainy-mctrainface-swedish-train-name-boaty-mcboatface
======
mikestew
From an article linked in the original: _“I can guarantee with my life that
the train will be called Trainy McTrainface, " its marketing chief Per Nasfi
told The Local at the time._

Dear Mr./Ms. Nasfi, unless your title is “Big Swinging Dick Who Makes All
Final Decisions”, I would advise against staking your life on something that
can change at the whim of a higher-up. See also: Boaty McBoatface.

~~~
ohjeez
I'm impressed that any marketing person would bet his life on, well, anything
marketing-related.

~~~
dugword
I'd be surprised if he didn't. Marketing folks always guarantee things when
they don't actually know if they can deliver.

------
gumby
This article seems to treat this as if something bad happened. Seems like the
train was named and all parties seem happy with it.

